# 50c temp is ok for external hdd?



## gordon93 (Aug 23, 2019)

cheers to all,
in hdtune it shows me around 50-52 degrees during transfers and 43-46 in idle.
Is ok to have 50 degrees for a hdd in transfer mode? 50C is not too hot?Is there an external coling solution for that?
thank you,
model hdd is : WD Elements 25A1


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 23, 2019)

ive the same drive and its 40c idle and 55c ish when transing data so id say yours is ok mate


----------



## gordon93 (Aug 23, 2019)

ambiental temp in my room is 23C,i forgot to mention


----------



## Vario (Aug 24, 2019)

Its fine.  External HDD will run hotter because they are in an enclosed case.  The temperature you are experiencing is perfectly normal.


----------

